# Bachmann Three-truck Shay



## Jeff Livingston (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm considering converting, or attempting to convert, a Bachmann 55 ton three-truck Shay to represent an OR&L 75 ton three-truck Shay. Lots of body mods but no changed to the drive. Does anyone have the length, width and height of the Bachmann offering handy? The OR&L built a "roundhouse", engine shed really, at Waipahu for Shay #44 that was 30 feet wide and 60 feet long which will have to be constructrd along with the Shay.

Jeff Livingaton
Kaneohe, Hawaii


----------



## Richard Weatherby (Jan 3, 2008)

28 inches front step to rear step, 5 inches wide, 8-1/4 inches high with diamond stack. These are not exact to decimals or 1/16s.


----------



## Jeff Livingston (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Richard,

The 30 x 60 foot engine shed wil be about 18 x 36 inches so the Shay will fit right in. Now, do I really want to do this? 

Jeff Livingsotn
Kaneohe, Hawaii


----------



## SlateCreek (Jan 2, 2008)

The rear truck on this one is a little different from most you'll see. The cab is the older style as well (no doors...) 

Matthew (OV)


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

Posted By Jeff Livingston on 12/27/2008 6:12 PM
Thanks Richard,

The 30 x 60 foot engine shed wil be about 18 x 36 inches so the Shay will fit right in. Now, do I really want to do this? 

Jeff Livingsotn
Kaneohe, Hawaii



Would that be a 2-stall engine shed? Is 36" long enough to hold a K-27?


----------



## Jeff Livingston (Jan 2, 2008)

Matt, Lots of body work to make the Bachmann resemble the OR&L Shays but since I'm building the Waipahu engine shed anyway to go along with the depot and freight house I had to ask. I really don't need to add a Shay since they were out of service by the time period I'm modeling but it would be a great challange. 

UP9018, This was a single stall engine shed at Waipahu. I don't know how long a K-27 is but I think it might be a tight fit. 

Jeff Livingston 
Kaneohe, Hawaii


----------

